
Show HN: Customer research form built with Elm - dstpierre
Hello there,<p>I&#x27;ve built my first Elm [1] app, and I must admit it was pretty exciting and can&#x27;t wait to use Elm again very soon. [2] I&#x27;ve written about my experience. [3] It&#x27;s open source as well.<p>It is a small customer research form when doing call&#x2F;interview with users&#x2F;customers. It simply logs the learnings you are receiving from the customer.<p>You may optionally send the learnings to an existing or new [4] Roadmap account. Roadmap is my SaaS that helps with feedback management, product prioritization and communicating product vision via product roadmaps.<p>I&#x27;d say this is the main benefit of this tool; it is another feedback channel for the centralized feedback inbox inside Roadmap.<p>I wanted to build something tiny as first production app with Elm, and this tool was perfect to learn the basics.<p>Any feedback is appreciated.
======
dstpierre
Links:

[1]: [https://roadmap.space/call/](https://roadmap.space/call/)

[2]: [https://dominicstpierre.com/thanks-elm-i-had-my-first-
taste-...](https://dominicstpierre.com/thanks-elm-i-had-my-first-taste-at-
functional-programming-your-turn-now-893f2bf8f4be)

[3]: [https://github.com/dstpierre/customer-research-
form](https://github.com/dstpierre/customer-research-form)

[4]: [https://roadmap.space/](https://roadmap.space/)

